# poling platform cap replacement?



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

the fiberglass cap on my platform is shedding fibers into my skin and I'm curious if anyone makes a replacement for just the top as the rest of platform (the tubing and hardware) is still in great shape. i think its too far gone to fix at this point is has cracks around three of the bolts and chips down to the cloth all over the sides. anybody know of company for pre made platform caps?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Reach out to the people who made it. Otherwise a boat repair place should be able to make you one as they are pretty simple.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

You might contact the guys from ElectroFab in the commercial section.  They make platforms and might be willing to make a brand new top for you complete with Seadeck.  They are the only ones that I remember, but dig around in there.  Maybe there are others.  I am sure there are fiberglass fabricators in Maryland who could figure it out, but it would inevitably be the first one they ever did.  However a platform top isn't exactly rocket science.  I'd look for someone who made custom FG tanks or repaired FG boat hulls.  They should have the know how.

On the other hand, if you are not anti-wood, you probably could make your own replacement over a weekend, but your material cost will probably equal just buying one.

I'd personally consider finding some cabinet maker who was willing to make one to your specs out of teak.

Good luck.

Nate


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

have no idea who made it as i bought the boat used, I'm going to try and steer clear of wood but ill poke around the commercial section and see if i can't find someone to make a replacement. I'm not sure I'm willing to be the guinea pig for Maryland boat repair shops first platform after all I'm going to be standing on it


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

starboard.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

You could have a flat piece made (or make one) with non skid molded or sprayed, which is what most new platform tops seem to be rather than the old caps with a lip on them. Lots of the new boats have a welded ring as the top piece of the platform then the flat part fits inside the ring.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Just sand it and paint it with gel coat. No need to replace it from the sound of it


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

They make a non skid starboard! Send me an email to [email protected] with a picture and dimensions. 

I can cut you a brand new starboard poling platform on the CNC router, to your exact size and shape, that would last for years... since it is starboard, but with built in nonskid!


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

> They make a non skid starboard! Send me an email to [email protected] with a picture and dimensions.
> 
> I can cut you a brand new starboard poling platform on the CNC router, to your exact size and shape, that would last for years... since it is starboard, but with built in nonskid!


Do this. The fiberglass on my platform developed a bad crack. I removed it, gave it to my buddy who has a shop with a CNC router, and he cut me a new piece out of Starboard. He used my original as a template. I did not go with non-skid Starboard as I covered it with Seadek. I found that 1/2" Starboard was more than sufficiently sturdy for my platform. End result was great!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> They make a non skid starboard! Send me an email to [email protected] with a picture and dimensions.
> 
> I can cut you a brand new starboard poling platform on the CNC router, to your exact size and shape, that would last for years... since it is starboard, but with built in nonskid!


I just PM'd you.

Nate


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Nate, I did not receive a PM from you. I am gonna send you one now, please let me know if you dont get it.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Why not just put a piece of sea deck on it?


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

the fiberglass is cracked around the bolts that hold it onto the frame, plus its in less than stellar condition so putting a 90$ piece of sea deck on there isn't something i want to waste. any chance the star board can have the heel stops on the back and sides?


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Jeff. I had PM'd you about the heel stops. Send me a pic to that cell phone number I sent you. Or you can email me at [email protected]tion.com


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I have textured starboard on mine. It looks great. Works Great and was cheap.


----------

